# Favorite Evening Snack



## Selkie

There are lots of things that I'll fix for a snack in the evening while I'm usually watching TV or reading, but I have one favorite that simply makes my mouth water in anticipation:

A sliced bite of Tillamook brand sharp cheddar cheese topped with a pitted date. The combination of the flavorful and salty cheddar with the sweet, sticky and soft date is more than I can resist.

What's yours?


----------



## Saphellae

Wow, that sounds like a good snack!  Mine is much more simple and is our go - to about four times a week.  We have a popcorn maker that stirs the kernels with olive oil and then flips over and becomes a bowl.  We just LOVE it!


----------



## Andy M.

My evening snack is dessert.  

I don't eat dessert with dinner, I wait until about 9:00.  Then it's whatever is on hand, from a handful of jelly beans (always available in case grandson drops by), some chocolates or a dessert SO or I have made.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Saphellae said:


> Wow, that sounds like a good snack! Mine is much more simple and is our go - to about four times a week. *We have a popcorn maker* that stirs the kernels with olive oil and then flips over and becomes a bowl. We just LOVE it!


 

This is not like your popcorn maker, but I miss the hot-air poppers. You could melt the butter at the top. The popcorn always turned out so light and fluffy.

I have to say my favorite sinful late-night snacks are popcorn (sprinkled with parm cheese or a white cheddar seasoning mix they have in the store), cold pizza and tortilla chips topped with red pepper flakes and cheddar cheese and nuked.


----------



## merstar

My late-night snack is either chocolate or dessert, like Andy, or cheese with bread or crackers, fruit, or cereal.


----------



## chopper

This time of year we tend to have an ice cream cone as a snack at about 8:00 pm.


----------



## cmontg34

Oddly enough, I like to eat a bowl of cereal in the evening.


----------



## Dawgluver

cmontg34 said:
			
		

> Oddly enough, I like to eat a bowl of cereal in the evening.



Not odd at all.  I like evening cereal too.


----------



## babetoo

right now ice cream bars or a drumstick.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Usually whatever is leftover...but I'm thinking of swiping Selkie's evening snack...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Selkie said:


> There are lots of things that I'll fix for a snack in the evening while I'm usually watching TV or reading, but I have one favorite that simply makes my mouth water in anticipation:
> 
> A sliced bite of Tillamook brand sharp cheddar cheese topped with a pitted date. The combination of the flavorful and salty cheddar with the sweet, sticky and soft date is more than I can resist.
> 
> What's yours?



I will have to give this a try!   

A whole new meaning to the term date night

I use the Jimmy Carter snack of sharp cheddar cheese and good quality strawberry jam on a cracker.


----------



## 4meandthem

We eat dinner at 4:30 most days because I lift weights with a team at 6:00 and the days I don't my daughter has Tae Kwon Do at 5:15.

After 4 hours of working out I love to make potstickers for my recharge meal. Not good for the waistline but really satisfying when you are spent.
I like sri hacha/vinegar/soy splashed on mine and pan fried untill just before black starts on the bottom.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

My fav at home  is a Welsh Rarebit.
Selkie mate I have just been allowed to eat 30 grms of cheese a day, your snack will be the first cheese I have eaten in 2 yrs.
Ps I love dates but the do have an unfortunate affect on me what about you.


----------



## Snip 13

Crackers with brie or camembert or a bowl of cereal or porridge.


----------



## Selkie

Bolas De Fraile said:


> My fav at home  is a Welsh Rarebit.
> Selkie mate I have just been allowed to eat 30 grms of cheese a day, your snack will be the first cheese I have eaten in 2 yrs.
> Ps I love dates but the do have an unfortunate affect on me what about you.



As matter of coincidence, I made Welsh Rarebit for a late breakfast two mornings ago. (Creamy cheddar cheese sauce spooned over toasted French bread.) It's not low calorie, but I compensated later that day by having a very light lunch of only vegetables.

As to the laxative effect of the dates, no, no problems with that. Either it's offset by the binding effect of the cheese, or that I only eat 4-5 of them at one time.

I'm glad you're doing better and able to eat more of what you like. Food is one of the very few pleasures I have left after dealing with all of these infernal medical issues, so I try not to let dietary restrictions get in my way.


----------



## vitauta

butterscotch caramel topping over ice cream and sprinkled sea salt flakes.
pretzel crisps smeared with nuttella, and those peanut butter m&ms.
1/2 sleeve of keebler's grasshopper fudge cookies (the ones that taste just like g.s. thin mints) w/cold low fat milk.


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> butterscotch caramel topping over ice cream and sprinkled sea salt flakes.
> pretzel crisps smeared with nuttella, and those peanut butter m&ms.
> 1/2 sleeve of keebler's grasshopper fudge cookies (the ones that taste just like g.s. thin mints) w/cold low fat milk.



You evil woman!  You're making me hungry


----------



## joesfolk

I don't do evening snacks often these days but when I did it was often a tray of crackers with assorted meats and cheeses.  but tonight I fully intend to have a tomatoe sandwich. white bread, mayo and lots of salt and pepper and the first home grown tomatoe of the season.  Ohhh, I really need that treat today!


----------



## Snip 13

Another one of my favourite snacks is Cultured Buttermilk layered with Muscavado sugar. Then placed in the fridge until the sugar has melted into a liquid form.  Heaven! I'm having some now


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chocolate Ice Cream.......

However tonight will be Boiled P-nuts.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Uncle Bob said:


> Chocolate Ice Cream.......
> 
> However tonight will be Boiled P-nuts.


I knew it..I didn't have to guess long.


----------



## 4meandthem

Snip 13 said:


> Another one of my favourite snacks is Cultured Buttermilk layered with Muscavado sugar. Then placed in the fridge until the sugar has melted into a liquid form. Heaven! I'm having some now


 

That sounds pretty Yummy!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Vanilla Bean said:


> I knew it..I didn't have to guess long.




 I figured it would come at no surprise!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cottage Cheese with season salt.


----------



## PattY1

Real Nachos. Plain tortilla chips with a mound of shredded cheddar cheese and a jalapeno on top. Baked until the cheese melts.


----------



## FrankZ

Lately for me it is cherries.


----------



## Dawgluver

PattY1 said:
			
		

> Real Nachos. Plain tortilla chips with a mound of shredded cheddar cheese and a jalapeno on top. Baked until the cheese melts.



Love that too.  I nuke mine and throw on some salsa and yogurt or sour cream.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Lately for me it is cherries.



You just like spitting the seeds...reminds me, I have a bag of Rainiers in the fridge.


----------



## Dawgluver

FrankZ said:
			
		

> Lately for me it is cherries.



They have been really good, expensive, but delicious!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I work thirds so my late night snack is usually what I'm eating after my first meal of the day (at night but the first meal so I'm never sure whether I'm eating dinner or breakfast) and before my lunch break. It varies depending on what I have to bring with me. I eat when I get home and I'm usually up for a little while afterward but I don't usually snack after I've eaten dinner? breakfast? the meal that I eat in the morning at the end of my day.


----------



## Snip 13

4meandthem said:


> That sounds pretty Yummy!



It is, like instant buttermilk creme caramal lol! Love it with maple syrup too if I'm out of muscavado sugar.


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You just like spitting the seeds...reminds me, I have a bag of Rainiers in the fridge.



Haven't had fresh cherries in ages! They are so expensive nowadays.
I can tie a knot in a cherry stalk with my tongue :p Have to brag, it took me ages to get it right!


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You just like spitting the seeds...reminds me, I have a bag of Rainiers in the fridge.



There are times that is an enjoyable pass time as well.  

Did you bring enough Rainiers to share?



Dawgluver said:


> They have been really good, expensive, but delicious!



Our local store has had them on sale for like 3 weeks running now.  It helps.


----------



## Katie H

I haven't posted here because I've never been one to snack in the evening and I'm fascinated at what all of you enjoy.

I grew up eating three meals a day with a snack after school in the afternoon.  Nothing else, so I'm not used to an after dinner snack.

Do you snack because you're hungry?


----------



## Snip 13

Katie H said:


> I haven't posted here because I've never been one to snack in the evening and I'm fascinated at what all of you enjoy.
> 
> I grew up eating three meals a day with a snack after school in the afternoon.  Nothing else, so I'm not used to an after dinner snack.
> 
> Do you snack because you're hungry?



I can't speak for anyone else but I have a snack when I just feel like eating something nice not because of hunger. I don't usually snack but in winter I love have something comforting before bed.


----------



## Selkie

For myself, I'm taking a steroid that makes my hungry, but even without it, I've always been one to have an evening snack, primarily because I eat an early supper, usually around 5:00 p.m., so by 9:00 I'm ready for something before going to bed.


----------



## vitauta

we've had bing cherries on sale all summer here.  next to raspberries, cherries are my favorite, not a berry, i know,--small fruit choice.  then come blackberries, blueberries and gooseberries.  i haven't seen any ranier's yet, but they usually cost about twice as much as the bings, and they're pretty, sure, but i'll eat two pounds of bings in preference to one pound of rains every time. (two pounds coz i have to eat a pound for my dad, who loved his cherries even more than i do.)


----------



## Snip 13

A nice big bowl of fresh black figs would go down nicely now! And maybe some ripe camembert or brie to go with it


----------



## Alix

Vanilla Bean said:


> This is not like your popcorn maker, but I miss the hot-air poppers. You could melt the butter at the top. The popcorn always turned out so light and fluffy.



You can still get hot air poppers VB. We just replaced ours. It finally died after years of hard work and faithful service. RIP. 

In case you're wondering, popcorn is my go to snack. Ken makes it for me in the hot air popper and he is meticulous about drizzling butter on each piece. Not too much, just a tiny drizzle on each kernel and then a sniff of salt. I buy the flavoring stuff for him, but mine is au naturel. mmmmmmmmpopcorn!!!!


----------



## Snip 13

Those teeny tiny air poppers are a waste in my kitchen. They make way too little popcorn. I just use a big pot on the stove top lol!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Katie H said:


> I haven't posted here because I've never been one to snack in the evening and I'm fascinated at what all of you enjoy.
> 
> I grew up eating three meals a day with a snack after school in the afternoon.  Nothing else, so I'm not used to an after dinner snack.
> 
> Do you snack because you're hungry?




I don't snack because I am hungry, I snack because I am not full


----------



## Snip 13

Katie H said:


> I haven't posted here because I've never been one to snack in the evening and I'm fascinated at what all of you enjoy.
> 
> I grew up eating three meals a day with a snack after school in the afternoon.  Nothing else, so I'm not used to an after dinner snack.
> 
> Do you snack because you're hungry?



Watch out Gillian McKeith here comes Katie  Do you honestly never ever eat a little something at night just because it's nice? Not even when it's offered to you and it's something you really like?


----------



## Katie H

Snip 13 said:


> Watch out Gillian McKeith here comes Katie  Do you honestly never ever eat a little something at night just because it's nice? Not even when it's offered to you and it's something you really like?



No, I really don't snack.  By the time I've had my evening meal, usually around 6-6:30 p.m., I'm quite full and never think of food until breakfast.  Occasionally I might finish a glass of iced tea that I had left from supper, but nothing more.  I just never got into the habit (?) of snacking, so it seems foreign to me.

As for the "being offered" part, it's just Glenn and me and he doesn't snack either so, unless we're staying with someone for a visit, there's really no opportunity for such an offer.  And, come to think of it, the last few times we stayed with friends/family, there was no munching after dinnertime either.  Interesting.


----------



## Snip 13

Katie H said:


> No, I really don't snack.  By the time I've had my evening meal, usually around 6-6:30 p.m., I'm quite full and never think of food until breakfast.  Occasionally I might finish a glass of iced tea that I had left from supper, but nothing more.  I just never got into the habit (?) of snacking, so it seems foreign to me.
> 
> As for the "being offered" part, it's just Glenn and me and he doesn't snack either so, unless we're staying with someone for a visit, there's really no opportunity for such an offer.  And, come to think of it, the last few times we stayed with friends/family, there was no munching after dinnertime either.  Interesting.



Your a stronger person than I am


----------



## Katie H

Snip 13 said:


> Your a stronger person than I am



No, not really.  It's just what I've been used to in my 60+ years.  Would be a bit challenging to leave the path now.


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> Your a stronger person than I am



i think what we're dealing with here, snip, is not will power or strength of character, but rather, lifelong eating habits, and just plain what you grew up doing - lifestyles.  katie has described in very clear straightforward terms, exactly how it is that evening snacking is foreign to her experience.  thus, she is not, as you may be imagining, snip, depriving herself at all.  she is following what is to her a natural, normal and familiar routine of eating.  it doesn't include snacks. period. katie finds it strange and, to her, somewhat unnatural, that people are going on obsessively, in this thread, about what we are planning to eat this evening.  she needs to ask us in her post, why do you snack, is it that you are hungry?  snacking simply makes no sense to katie in her life's experience.  she is trying to understand those of us who engage in such seemingly absurd behavior as nighttime snacking.  can anyone provide katie with a rational answer?  why IS snacking such an irresistibly enjoyable pursuit for many of us?  and maybe too, what is the payoff?


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> i think what we're dealing with here, snip, is not will power or strength of character, but rather, lifelong eating habits, and just plain what you grew up doing - lifestyles.  katie has described in very clear straightforward terms, exactly how it is that evening snacking is foreign to her experience.  thus, she is not, as you may be imagining, snip, depriving herself at all.  she is following what is to her a natural, normal and familiar routine of eating.  it doesn't include snacks. period. katie finds it strange and, to her, somewhat unnatural, that people are going on obsessively, in this thread, about what we are planning to eat this evening.  she needs to ask us in her post, why do you snack, is it that you are hungry?  snacking simply makes no sense to katie in her life's experience.  she is trying to understand those of us who engage in such seemingly absurd behavior as nighttime snacking.  can anyone provide katie with a rational answer?  why IS snacking such an irresistibly enjoyable pursuit for many of us?  and maybe too, what is the payoff?



I grew up in a household of snack crazy eataholics lol! I understand what Katie meant, just asked to see if she wasn't just "pulling our leg"
Not many people that don't snack. I think it's an emotional thing, maybe just a comfort. Some people eat when they are happy, some when they are sad etc. Or maybe we don't all know why we do it.
Either way unless my metabolism slows down and my behind balloons I'll keep snacking 
P.S Katie you should be happy that you grew up the way you did, I'm sure a lot of us wish we could be more like you


----------



## vitauta

this is an interesting topic to explore, i think.  i grew up in a home where drinking soda pop, while allowed, had, i learned later, some highly unusual restrictions attached.  you never, ever, would think of popping open a can of soda in the morning.  and i still don't know why, it was never explained--it just was. soda was never drunk straight from the bottle or can.  now maybe this one had to do with the practical concern of keeping track of bottles that were later returned for deposit pennies....also, once opened, a bottle of soda had to be consumed in one session.  you simply did not leave a partially full bottle of soda--not recapped, stoppered - nothing.  you did not open a soda can without making the firm commitment of finishing it then and there.  taking a bottle of coke out of the fridge at my house was not an act for the faint of heart.  house rules, i guess everybody had some of their own personal versions of house rules--if not as weird or peculiar as the one i've described here.  and to some extent, our later lives are to some extent affected and formulated by those early family imprints....


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> this is an interesting topic to explore, i think.  i grew up in a home where drinking soda pop, while allowed, had, i learned later, some highly unusual restrictions attached.  you never, ever, would think of popping open a can of soda in the morning.  and i still don't know why, it was never explained--it just was. soda was never drunk straight from the bottle or can.  now maybe this one had to do with the practical concern of keeping track of bottles that were later returned for deposit pennies....also, once opened, a bottle of soda had to be consumed in one session.  you simply did not leave a partially full bottle of soda--not recapped, stoppered - nothing.  you did not open a soda can without making the firm commitment of finishing it then and there.  taking a bottle of coke out of the fridge at my house was not an act for the faint of heart.  house rules, i guess everybody had some of their own personal versions of house rules--if not as weird or peculiar as the one i've described here.  and to some extent, our later lives are to some extent affected and formulated by those early family imprints....



All fizzy drinks were a no no in my house growing up and I have the same rule with my children. Candy is only an occasional treat. Bedtime is at 8pm and no sweets are allowed before dinner. 
No sleepovers during the week or exams etc. Yes I guess we do!


----------



## vitauta

one thing that's so special about the subject of this thread, evening snacking, is that what we are talking about here is a consciously PLANNED event.  it is an intentional act. willful.  this is nothing like an impulsive, thoughtless, or weakened response to a food temptation.  no, because when we eat from a place of weakness or emotion, we feel bad afterwards.  the planned snack, on the other hand, is treated more like a reward - something we deserve.  the reason we are so deserving may be nothing more than having made it through another day. or we are giving ourselves permission to enjoy an anticipated pleasure.  and then proceed to enjoy the experience of the anticipation itself--no guilt....


----------



## PattY1

Katie H said:


> No, I really don't snack.  By the time I've had my evening meal, usually around 6-6:30 p.m., I'm quite full and never think of food until breakfast.  Occasionally I might finish a glass of iced tea that I had left from supper, but nothing more.  I just never got into the habit (?) of snacking, so it seems foreign to me.



I grew up eating a snack before bed. We did not eat dessert as a lot of people do right after their meal. At home growing up it was a dessert, but I have evolved it into something savory also, depending on my mood.


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> Another one of my favourite snacks is Cultured Buttermilk layered with Muscavado sugar. Then placed in the fridge until the sugar has melted into a liquid form.  Heaven! I'm having some now



hey snip, how about you starting a thread about muscavado sugar?  i have never had it, and would like hear from folks who have....


----------



## Katie H

vitauta said:


> i think what we're dealing with here, snip, is not will power or strength of character, but rather, lifelong eating habits, and just plain what you grew up doing - lifestyles.  katie has described in very clear straightforward terms, exactly how it is that evening snacking is foreign to her experience.  thus, she is not, as you may be imagining, snip, depriving herself at all.  she is following what is to her a natural, normal and familiar routine of eating.  it doesn't include snacks. period. katie finds it strange and, to her, somewhat unnatural, that people are going on obsessively, in this thread, about what we are planning to eat this evening.  she needs to ask us in her post, why do you snack, is it that you are hungry?  snacking simply makes no sense to katie in her life's experience.  she is trying to understand those of us who engage in such seemingly absurd behavior as nighttime snacking.  can anyone provide katie with a rational answer?  why IS snacking such an irresistibly enjoyable pursuit for many of us?  and maybe too, what is the payoff?




Exactly.  I find the concept of nighttime snacking quite unusual.  It has never occurred to me to eat past the last meal of the day.  I was not brought up that way and I find it fascinating how others enjoy "treats" beyond the evening meal.

I LOVE food, the preparing of it, the presentation and the enjoyment of eating it.  I view the whole event as the mealtime experience and haven't spent any time beyond those parameters.  I haven't felt deprived at all and I think it's great that others have fun with the snacking experience.

Having said that, I also don't have any experience with various snack foods such as chips, dips, nuts, pop/sodas and such.  Again, I wasn't brought up eating them.  But, then, they weren't available when I was growing up, so that could be part of my base of experience.


----------



## kadesma

Katie H said:


> Exactly.  I find the concept of nighttime snacking quite unusual.  It has never occurred to me to eat past the last meal of the day.  I was not brought up that way and I find it fascinating how others enjoy "treats" beyond the evening meal.
> 
> I LOVE food, the preparing of it, the presentation and the enjoyment of eating it.  I view the whole event as the mealtime experience and haven't spent any time beyond those parameters.  I haven't felt deprived at all and I think it's great that others have fun with the snacking experience.
> 
> Having said that, I also don't have any experience with various snack foods such as chips, dips, nuts, pop/sodas and such.  Again, I wasn't brought up eating them.  But, then, they weren't available when I was growing up, so that could be part of my base of experience.


Same here Katie.
My folks were careful with money and sometimes on Saturday nights mom would send my sister and I over to the pharmacy  telling us to buy everyone a candy bar. That would be one for each of us. My sister and I had our favorites which we would bring home and stick in the freezer. Most of the time tho we  each get at treat made by mom. be it pie,or cake. My mom knew her way around the oven and she could put out a cake or a pie. No boxed mixes for her. This was maybe once a month. Desserts, snacks just wasn't in our life except once in a while, like a birthday or a great report card. 
kades


----------



## Katie H

kadesma said:


> Same here Katie.
> My folks were careful with money and sometimes on Saturday nights mom would send my sister and I over to the pharmacy  telling us to buy everyone a candy bar. That would be one for each of us. My sister and I had our favorites which we would bring home and stick in the freezer. Most of the time tho we  each get at treat made by mom. be it pie,or cake. My mom knew her way around the oven and she could put out a cake or a pie. No boxed mixes for her. This was maybe once a month. Desserts, snacks just wasn't in our life except once in a while, like a birthday or a great report card.
> kades



Thank you, kades.  Perhaps the snacking "thing" is generational.

I'm not trying to put a wet blanket on everyone's evening treats, but I've never been part of the trend.


----------



## PattY1

kadesma said:


> Same here Katie.
> My folks were careful with money and sometimes on Saturday nights mom would send my sister and I over to the pharmacy  telling us to buy everyone a candy bar. That would be one for each of us. My sister and I had our favorites which we would bring home and stick in the freezer. Most of the time tho we  each get at treat made by mom. be it pie,or cake. My mom knew her way around the oven and she could put out a cake or a pie. No boxed mixes for her. This was maybe once a month. Desserts, snacks just wasn't in our life except once in a while, like a birthday or a great report card.
> kades





Katie H said:


> Thank you, kades.  Perhaps the snacking "thing" is generational.
> 
> I'm not trying to put a wet blanket on everyone's evening treats, but I've never been part of the trend.




But you both post that you eat DESSERT every night. Same thing, just not part of the dinner meal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I work thirds so my late night snack is usually what I'm eating after my first meal of the day (at night but the first meal so I'm never sure whether I'm eating dinner or breakfast) and before my lunch break. It varies depending on what I have to bring with me. I eat when I get home and I'm usually up for a little while afterward but I don't usually snack after I've eaten dinner? breakfast? the meal that I eat in the morning at the end of my day.



When I was working the 12-hour nights, I had breakfast when I got up at 4 PM.  Lunch between 11PM and 2 AM depending on what was going on, then substantial snacks around 4 AM...then no more coffee or food until breakfast rolled around again.  Sometimes when I got home around 7 AM I would have a light snack.  Now, I've given up everything for breakfast but the coffee, OJ and a banana.  And I usually have something in the early evening around 5-6PM...I get off work at 9PM.


----------



## pacanis

PattY1 said:


> But you both post that you eat DESSERT every night. Same thing, just not part of the dinner meal.


 
Agreed. Dessert wasn't an automatic next course after supper when I was growing up. A bowl of cereal before bedtime was much more common. Not for the whole family, but for me anyway. 
I certainly wouldn't say that someone not eating a snack a few hours after dinner is putting a wet blanket on anything. Not anymore than those of us who eat their big meal at night are putting a wet blanket on those who eat their big meal midday. Heaven forbid we should all do things exactly the same way


----------



## Selkie

pacanis said:


> ... I certainly wouldn't say that someone not eating a snack a few hours after dinner is putting a wet blanket on anything. Not anymore than those of us who eat their big meal at night are putting a wet blanket on those who eat their big meal midday. Heaven forbid we should all do things exactly the same way



Agreed! For instance, my big meal of the day is around noon, with a light supper about 5:00 p.m. And when I get together with friends or family for a large Sunday or holiday meal, it's nearly always at 2:00 p.m. I find that eating heavy foods early helps with my digestion. So some cheese, fruit or a bowl of cereal takes the edge off at bedtime (about 5 hours after supper) and I sleep better.

But I also know that some places in Europe, Spain for example, evening meals generally aren't served until after 8:00 p.m., or even as late 10:00, therefore they probably don't think about a bedtime snack.


----------



## vitauta

PattY1 said:


> But you both post that you eat DESSERT every night. Same thing, just not part of the dinner meal.



nope, sorry - nice try though, patti.it's not desserts that are at issue in this discussion, but differences over unscheduled eating, and eating between regular meals.  both katie and kades confine their eating to mealtimes.  some of the rest of us, do not.  neither or them is condemning the practice of snacking itself, simply are choosing to continue in the way they were taught as children - in a snackless environment.  there is no right or wrong in this debate, and no superiority, either.  our life experiences are different from one another's, as are our preferences.  in our snacking vs. non-snacking world, "live and let live" as a philosophy, seems to be the perfect fit and natural solution, imo....


----------



## kadesma

PattY1 said:


> But you both post that you eat DESSERT every night. Same thing, just not part of the dinner meal.


I make desserts most night's we have a yard with apples,nectarines,apricots,peaches,it would be a waste to just let them fall to the ground. I myself very seldom eat any dessert, Can't afford high blood glucose. But I get a kick out of making things for the kids. give a lot of fruit away to friends at diyalisis.
kades


----------



## licia

I didn't grow up eating snacks either. I don't remember mom making cookies at all but she did keep pies or cakes made almost all the time. We had lots of drop in company, some relatives, some friends and she always wanted to have things on hand. We had our dessert right after the meal, but now dh and I have our dessert a while after the meal, but we eat dinner about 5 or 5:30 pm and have dessert about an hour later - he with coffee - me with a glass of water or iced tea. I keep snacks for the grandchildren and last week when they were here I think they opened about 3 or 4 different things. I also take cookies or cake for my SS class to have with coffee on Sunday, but I eat a very light breakfast so as not to feel guilty.


----------



## Katie H

PattY1 said:


> But you both post that you eat DESSERT every night. Same thing, just not part of the dinner meal.



Yes, you're correct.  Glenn and I usually have some sort of dessert most nights.  However, as I was brought up, our evening food consumption ended with the last bite of the evening meal.  That's just how it was and I accepted it as the norm and have continued in the same manner the rest of my life.

Having said that, since we do have a dessert most of the time, it's usually a small piece/slice of something.  For example, I made a dozen cupcakes the other day.  They'll last about a week, actually 6 days.  We have had cakes go stale because Glenn and I really aren't sweets eaters.  Just a little something to complete a savory meal.

Growing up we never had any sort of snack food in the house.  Well, they really weren't around much then.  At least not in the volume and variety we see today.  The only time we had chips in the house was when my parents cooked hamburgers or hot dogs on the grill during the summertime, and they were eaten as part of the meal.  By the same token, my children grew up under the same conditions, so they're not big snackers either.

I'm still finding this topic very interesting and informative.  It wasn't my intent to derail the initial discussion but, what's been discussed as a result of my question has been fascinating.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snacks, mini meals, dessert. They all mean the same to me.  Dessert for me is something salty, I'm not a sweet eater.  If I have something sweet I must have salty after or I continue to want to eat.

 Healthcare is now saying we should eat 6 small meals a day...can you imagine telling your boss you need two lunch breaks?


----------



## chopper

I had dental surgery on Thursday, so I had to forgo my cone and just have ice cream.


----------



## Claire

Mine was always popcorn, preferably popped in bacon fat!  A taste of childhood.  But .... don't indulge much any more since I shattered a tooth on it.  Who needs the bills?  I also do not care for desert right after dinner, and might have a bowl of ice cream or a popsicle type treat.  But probably cheese with crackers, bread, or fruit.


----------



## Littlechef

At our house, the dessert of choice is always ice cream.


----------



## Scarthhd

Ben & jerrys cookie dough! Or millionaire shortcake,!!!


----------



## Rummy

I love Ben and Jerry's fish food.


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Every Saturday night my husband and I have wine and cheese while watching That Metal Show!


----------



## TATTRAT

Rummy said:


> I love Ben and Jerry's fish food.



Phish food . . .sorry, it's the Phish lover in me.


----------



## CWS4322

My favorite snack before bed is protein...a hard boiled FRESH (oops) egg does it for me, with S&P, sometimes dipped in EVOO. If there aren't any hb eggs prepared, a piece (about 1/8" x 3") chunk of St. Albert's Swiss Cheese...I hide the cheese in the back of the fridge so someone else doesn't eat it when I'm not looking. I only get to the St. Albert's cheese factory about once every 2 months...and yes, I buy fresh curds at the same time--when you bite down on fresh cheese curds, they squeak. Those rarely make it home with me--hey, it is almost an hour drive, what am I supposed to do while driving back to the farm by myself? Sing? I'm tone deaf.


----------



## TATTRAT

curds. . ..  . . noooooooooom nom nom


----------



## buckytom

cheese does it for me too! 

an all time fave is cheddar, minced raw onion, and spicy mustard on a wheat cracker.

or sharp provolone and hot cappicola with some sesame breadsticks.


----------



## TATTRAT

buckytom said:


> cheese does it for me too!
> 
> an all time fave is cheddar, minced raw onion, and spicy mustard on a wheat cracker.
> 
> or sharp provolone and hot cappicola with some sesame breadsticks.



Makes me miss the cheese shop place down from where I stay when in Sheffield. . .they do an AWESOME cheese Ploughmans lunch, I could eat that for one meal a day.


----------



## buckytom

a cheese shop? 

The Cheese Shop sketch, Monty Python - YouTube





i've always wanted to move to nazareth, pennsylvania and open a cheese shop. guess what i'd call it?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

buckytom said:


> a cheese shop?
> 
> The Cheese Shop sketch, Monty Python - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've always wanted to move to nazareth, pennsylvania and open a cheese shop. guess what i'd call it?


BT Hairdressing and Nail Salon?


----------



## buckytom

no, silly.

cheeses of nazareth.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

buckytom said:


> no, silly.
> 
> cheeses of nazareth.


Krafty name mate


----------



## Somebunny

buckytom said:
			
		

> no, silly.
> 
> Cheeses of nazareth.



roflmao!!!!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

_Sorry Alex, I never saw your post eons ago. Thanks for the tip about the air poppers. The last time I saw one was at a second-hand shop. I don't think it had ever been used. I had so much other stuff I had to get that night at the grocery store, I never bought it.... wish I would have now.

I guess I like popcorn a lot of different ways, but like in my earlier post, cheese popcorn is my fav. I've used red pepper flakes, garlic powder, alittle sugar and salt combined (like kettlecorn), just plain butter and some salt. I don't care for it much plain.

Another snack I like at night are Doritos. The Cool Ranch variety. That has been the most recent addiction._


----------



## roadfix

Dry salami, cheese, crackers, and wine.


----------



## 4meandthem

she eats cheese said:


> every saturday night my husband and i have wine and cheese while watching that metal show!


 
rock on!!


----------

